# my pets!



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi, I am new!
These are my guinea pigs nibbles and woody, and rabbit jasper!!
Sorry for poor quality!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome hun ...aww they look lovely, thanks for sharing. x


----------

